# كيف نصلي ؟؟؟



## الملكة العراقية (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*كيف نصلي ؟؟؟ *

"وإذا صليتم , فلا تكونوا كالمرائين , يحبون الصلاة قائمين في المجامع ومفارق الطرق ليشاهدهم الناس الحق أقول لكم : هؤلاء اخذوا أجرهم . إما أنت , فإذا صليت فادخل غرفتك وأغلق بابها وصل لأبيك الذي لا تراه عين , وأبوك الذي في الخفية هو يكافئك . ولا ترددوا الكلام تردادا في صلواتكم مثل الوثنين يظنون أن الله يستجيب لهم لكثرة كلامهم . لا تكونوا مثلهم , لان أباكم يعرف ما تحتاجون إليه قبل أن تسألوه" (متى 6:5_8)

" حقا يلزمنا أن نصلي بكل الطرق ,وإنما يليق بنا أن نسلك بروح كهذا . فان الله يطلب في كل الأحوال "النية" فانك حتى أن دخلت مخدعك وأغلقت الباب صانعا هذا من اجل المظهر فان الأبواب المغلقة لن تنفعك شيئا )


----------



## جيلان (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*فعلا المسيح مش محتاج مننا اجمل الكلمات فى الصلاة قد انها تكون طالعة من القلب والخفاء ضرورى عشن ناخد بركة الصلاة*
*ميرسى يا ملكة على الصلاةالرائعة*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (21 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا ليكي يا جيلان وعلى مرورك الجميل​


----------



## Gondy maghol (21 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## الملكة العراقية (21 نوفمبر 2008)

gondy maghol قال:


>


شكرا على مرورك الجميل​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (23 نوفمبر 2008)

> . فان الله يطلب في كل الأحوال "النية"


 
شكرا وردة​


----------



## kalimooo (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااا اختي الملكة العراقية
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (24 نوفمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> شكرا وردة​



شكرا على مرورك الجميل وأمل انك استفاديتي من الموضوع


----------



## الملكة العراقية (24 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااااااااا اختي الملكة العراقية
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح​



شكرا يا كليمو على مرورك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااا يا ملكه على هذا الموضوع الجميل طبعا لازم تكون الصلاه نابعه من القلب وبنيه صافيهربنا يباركك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

بنت تماف ايريني قال:


> شكرااااااا يا ملكه على هذا الموضوع الجميل طبعا لازم تكون الصلاه نابعه من القلب وبنيه صافيهربنا يباركك​



شكرا على مرورك الجميل وانشاء الله استفاديتي من الموضوع​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 نوفمبر 2008)

بنت تماف ايريني قال:


> شكرااااااا يا ملكه على هذا الموضوع الجميل طبعا لازم تكون الصلاه نابعه من القلب وبنيه صافيهربنا يباركك​



شكرا على مرورك الجميل​


----------



## رامى ايليا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى اوى يا الملكه العراقيه على  الموضوع الحلو ده
وفعلا لازم الصلاه تكون امام ابوانا الذى فى السما  مش قدام الناس
اربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 ديسمبر 2008)

رامى ايليا قال:


> *ميرسى اوى يا الملكه العراقيه على  الموضوع الحلو ده
> وفعلا لازم الصلاه تكون امام ابوانا الذى فى السما  مش قدام الناس
> اربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*



شكرا على مرورك الجميل يا رامي​


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
على الموضوع الجميل *​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 ديسمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> *شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> على الموضوع الجميل *​



شكرا على مرورك الجميل​


----------



## fady22 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *فعلا المسيح مش محتاج مننا اجمل الكلمات فى الصلاة قد انها تكون طالعة من القلب والخفاء ضرورى عشن ناخد بركة الصلاة*
> *ميرسى يا ملكة على الصلاةالرائعة*



الصلاة اساسها صلة مع الله وهوة ده الشئ الجميل اللى فى الصلاة ان يكون الانسان مع ربنا ولو للحظات شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 ديسمبر 2008)

fady22 قال:


> الصلاة اساسها صلة مع الله وهوة ده الشئ الجميل اللى فى الصلاة ان يكون الانسان مع ربنا ولو للحظات شكرا على الموضوع



اكيد يا فادي لازم تكون الصلاة صلة مع الله ويجب علينا ان نصلي بكل تواضع ومحبة
شكرا لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## السياف العراقي (8 يناير 2009)




----------



## الملكة العراقية (9 يناير 2009)

السياف العراقي قال:


>



شكرا لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## grges monir (15 يناير 2009)

اكيد ربنا عارف اللى احنا محتاجينة قبل ما نطلبة هوبس عوزنا نجيلة بقلب صافى مش عاوز تنطبق علينا الآية اللى بتقول ان هذا الشعب يعبدنى بشفتية اما قلبة فمبتعد عنى 
*موضوع جميل يا ملكة*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (23 يناير 2009)

grges monir قال:


> اكيد ربنا عارف اللى احنا محتاجينة قبل ما نطلبة هوبس عوزنا نجيلة بقلب صافى مش عاوز تنطبق علينا الآية اللى بتقول ان هذا الشعب يعبدنى بشفتية اما قلبة فمبتعد عنى
> *موضوع جميل يا ملكة*




شكرا على مرورك الجميل نورت الموضوع​


----------



## Maria Salib (23 يناير 2009)

شكرا ليكى ملكتنا الجميله
بس افتكرينى فى صلاتك بالمعموديه
وسلام المسيح معك
يبارك خطاكى
ويمجدك فى السماء والارض


----------



## الملكة العراقية (24 يناير 2009)

شكرا على مرورك الجميل يا سالي نورت الموضوع​


----------



## اني بل (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" كثير ..مهم فعلا" الصلاة أن تكون من أعماق القلب ...فالرب لايحب المظهر والقشور وانما ينظر الى الداخل الى القلب


----------



## الملكة العراقية (24 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> شكرا" كثير ..مهم فعلا" الصلاة أن تكون من أعماق القلب ...فالرب لايحب المظهر والقشور وانما ينظر الى الداخل الى القلب




شكرا لمرورك الجميل يا قمر , نورتِ الموضوع​


----------



## fady22 (26 أبريل 2009)

ما اجمل الصلاةالقلبيةالتى لا تحتاج الى الفاظ او مفردات بل تصل الى الرب سريعا ويكون الرد مفرحا الى للمصلى بقلبه موضوع جميل ويسوع معنا جميعا


----------



## doooody (26 أبريل 2009)

_الف شكرررررر علي الموضوع الجميل _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (26 أبريل 2009)

*فعلا المسيح مش محتاج مننا اجمل الكلمات فى الصلاة قد انها تكون طالعة من القلب والخفاء ضرورى عشن ناخد بركة الصلاة
ميرسى يا ملكة على الصلاةالرائعة*


----------



## lovely dove (26 أبريل 2009)

لازم الصلاة تبقي طالعة من جوانا عشان توصل لربنا 
مرسي ياملكة كتير علي الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 أبريل 2009)

fady22 قال:


> ما اجمل الصلاةالقلبيةالتى لا تحتاج الى الفاظ او مفردات بل تصل الى الرب سريعا ويكون الرد مفرحا الى للمصلى بقلبه موضوع جميل ويسوع معنا جميعا





doooody قال:


> _الف شكرررررر علي الموضوع الجميل _
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​





نيرمين عزمى قال:


> *فعلا المسيح مش محتاج مننا اجمل الكلمات فى الصلاة قد انها تكون طالعة من القلب والخفاء ضرورى عشن ناخد بركة الصلاة
> ميرسى يا ملكة على الصلاةالرائعة*





pepo_meme قال:


> لازم الصلاة تبقي طالعة من جوانا عشان توصل لربنا
> مرسي ياملكة كتير علي الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك



شكرا على مروركم الجميل , نورتوا الموضوع​


----------

